# loss of acceleration and power while RPMs rev and a loud fan



## battags32 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a 2011 Cruze LS with 53k miles on it and up until yesterday hadn't had many complaints about it, with the exception of the number of recalls. Although the fan has been quite loud for a while now, every shop I take it into says they can't find anything wrong and that I shouldn't worry about it because the engine light isn't on. Well, yesterday I was driving on the beltway when my engine light pops on and all of the sudden the car loses acceleration while the rpms rev into the 5000 range, I went from 65 to 20 without the ability to accelerate to move over to the shoulder. It was pretty scary to be honest. I make it over to the shoulder and turn my car off, let it sit for a few minutes, and turn it back on. While I still didn't have normal acceleration, I was able to hobble the car back home in the right lane, with my flashers on, but the car never made it above 45mph and the rpms kept jumping all around. I actually went through 1/8 of a tank of gas on a 10 mile drive. I am planning on taking the car in first thing tomorrow to a dealership in hopes that whatever it is will be covered under the drivetrain warranty *fingers crossed*, although I'm not holding my breath. Any ideas as to what would cause the car to lose power and acceleration like that so suddenly? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Without you giving us the code that was put out will can't help much.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Car went into limp mode for some reason. Let the dealer diagnose and post back the results.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Be careful cycling the key as it may clear its self for the dealership to say nothing is wrong again. I had that happen when the car came off the tow truck and went into the service bay. I lost a day trying to get it to come back on again. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## battags32 (Jun 15, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Without you giving us the code that was put out will can't help much.


The codes that came up initially were PO300 (engine misfire), and PO597 (thermostat heater control circuit open). I'll update the thread tomorrow if/when I hear back from the dealership.


----------



## battags32 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, that is definitely a concern of mine. Luckily, the engine light was on as of when I dropped the car off tonight.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like it lost boost. My turbo stealth acted the same way when the intake hose came loose.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Trinkah said:


> Sounds like it lost boost. My turbo stealth acted the same way when the intake hose came loose.


Doesn't have boost - it's a 1.8. 




Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

battags32 said:


> The codes that came up initially were PO300 (engine misfire), and PO597 (thermostat heater control circuit open). I'll update the thread tomorrow if/when I hear back from the dealership.


P0597 would be the cause of your cooling fan going nuts. An engine misfire (P0300) will cause the car to go into limp mode. What will be interesting is if the misfire is related to the cooling system problem.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

10 miles on an 1/8 of a tank:question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

battags32 said:


> Yes, that is definitely a concern of mine. Luckily, the engine light was on as of when I dropped the car off tonight.


Hey there,

I apologize for this concern you are experiencing in your Cruze. Please let us know in a PM if any further assistance is needed. I'm looking forward to any updates you have from the dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MommaNicNak (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if you could share what the results were? I know this is an old post but my car was towed by GM Roadside last night and i experienced the exact same technical issues that you described. Luckily I was close to home and was able to turn around and get the car in the driveway. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alecmh (Oct 25, 2019)

MommaNicNak said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could share what the results were? I know this is an old post but my car was towed by GM Roadside last night and i experienced the exact same technical issues that you described. Luckily I was close to home and was able to turn around and get the car in the driveway. Thanks in advance.


My Cruze just did this today and now it won't reverse do you know what happened to yours?


----------



## Donathan (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a 2011 


battags32 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LS with 53k miles on it and up until yesterday hadn't had many complaints about it, with the exception of the number of recalls. Although the fan has been quite loud for a while now, every shop I take it into says they can't find anything wrong and that I shouldn't worry about it because the engine light isn't on. Well, yesterday I was driving on the beltway when my engine light pops on and all of the sudden the car loses acceleration while the rpms rev into the 5000 range, I went from 65 to 20 without the ability to accelerate to move over to the shoulder. It was pretty scary to be honest. I make it over to the shoulder and turn my car off, let it sit for a few minutes, and turn it back on. While I still didn't have normal acceleration, I was able to hobble the car back home in the right lane, with my flashers on, but the car never made it above 45mph and the rpms kept jumping all around. I actually went through 1/8 of a tank of gas on a 10 mile drive. I am planning on taking the car in first thing tomorrow to a dealership in hopes that whatever it is will be covered under the drivetrain warranty _fingers crossed_, although I'm not holding my breath. Any ideas as to what would cause the car to lose power and acceleration like that so suddenly? Thanks in advance!


Cruze also I went to pass a bus and lost all power it ran real rough in park it hardly idoled I replaced the valve cover now it idols smooth runs good in town but has no real power getting on the freeway is a joke no turbo I drove it to El Paso Texas like this from Colorado it took time getting up to 70 but once there it ran ok but no turbo still averaged 38.7 miles per I have pulled the intake hose that goes to the turbo and cleaned that little nipple it improved a little I pulled the oil line and made sure the turbo was getting oil it’s fine I have 90,7500 miles on the car before this happens so I guess my only option is dig deep in my pocket and take it to a dealer unless anybody has any ideas


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Donathan said:


> I have a 2011
> 
> Cruze also I went to pass a bus and lost all power it ran real rough in park it hardly idoled I replaced the valve cover now it idols smooth runs good in town but has no real power getting on the freeway is a joke no turbo I drove it to El Paso Texas like this from Colorado it took time getting up to 70 but once there it ran ok but no turbo still averaged 38.7 miles per I have pulled the intake hose that goes to the turbo and cleaned that little nipple it improved a little I pulled the oil line and made sure the turbo was getting oil it’s fine I have 90,7500 miles on the car before this happens so I guess my only option is dig deep in my pocket and take it to a dealer unless anybody has any ideas


Sounds like it's thrown an underboost code. Check for codes, clear codes, check air hoses and tighten clamps.


----------



## Donathan (Feb 18, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like it's thrown an underboost code. Check for codes, clear codes, check air hoses and tighten clamps.


When I got to El Paso the car chewed up the serpentene belt I put a new one on and I did chk all the clamps and hoses on the net it talks about the vacuumed boost sensor I’m running out of things to chk


----------



## Jakeg (Apr 7, 2021)

I had the same thing. Revved high and then loss of power. I had my turbo replaced and hose also the gasket manifold. Still doesn’t get up and go like it used to in 1st and 2nd. Any help would be great.


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

This is a tough one without seeing it. Have you checked your a/c turn it off while driving is you have not already to see if it changes it. They kick out at wot throttle but if the bearings or clutches are in a bind maybe it cannot. Also tensioner pulley. See if the spring is tight, pulley spins freely but not loose? If its not that maybe a timing chain issue. Would be my next thought because of chewing the belt up. However, if the belt was bad and you just didn't find out till it was too late maybe that was the full issue.

These turbos are known to crack the seal face on the waste gate. Which would definitely give poor performance and may not throw a code initially, but the belt issue is weird.


----------

